# 2009 28Krs For Sale 17,500



## puddinjls (May 20, 2008)

We have decided to buy a farm and wont have much time for a few years.
It is in excellent shape and ready to go. 
I will throw in the equlizer hitch and all the other items with it.
2001 excursion 7.3 available also. Would make someone a great package deal if interested.
Call 913-908-2969 if you are interested
e-mail me at [email protected] for pics or other questions
Not on here much so please use the provided info above.

Thanks
Jamie


----------

